# Enthüllt: Die Technik von BB-8 (1x)



## Harry1982 (1 Jan. 2016)

So haben die das also gemacht 



​


----------



## wolf2000 (3 Jan. 2016)

Die Maus ist dann wohl im Kopf versteckt.


----------

